# The Truth About Muscle Confusion Training



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2012)

The Truth About Muscle Confusion Training by Tom Venuto The muscle confusion theory says that by changing your workouts constantly, your body can’t adapt to the workouts or that the new exercises will “shock” your muscles into new growth. This concept has been back in the spotlight recently largely because an infomercial fitness trainer, Tony [...]

*Read More...*


----------

